# Indiana Jones: Fan kreiert animiertes Intro für eine Cartoon-Serie



## Icetii (30. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones: Fan kreiert animiertes Intro für eine Cartoon-Serie* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Indiana Jones: Fan kreiert animiertes Intro für eine Cartoon-Serie


----------



## Svatlas (30. September 2016)

Tolle Arbeit! Hat mir sehr gut gefallen!


----------



## ugba (30. September 2016)

Ich bin beeindruck. Sehr guter Stil, tolle Animation und durch und durch gut gemacht. Daumen hoch!


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. September 2016)

Meh, keine Hakenkreuze zu sehen. Will gefälligst die unzensierte Fassung


----------



## alu355 (30. September 2016)

Sehr schön.
Bitte real in eine Serie umsetzen, danke Disney.
Schlechter als 80% des Craps der sonst so auf Toggo, Disney, Nickelodeon & Co. rumgeistert, kann es nicht sein.


----------



## moeykaner (30. September 2016)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Meh, keine Hakenkreuze zu sehen. Will gefälligst die unzensierte Fassung



Guck bitte nochmal. Eindeutig eine Armbinde mit Hakenkreuz zusehen. (46 Sekunden)


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. September 2016)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Guck bitte nochmal. Eindeutig eine Armbinde mit Hakenkreuz zusehen. (46 Sekunden)



Wo ist denn bei 46 Sekunden eine Armbinde, geschweige denn ein mit Hakenkreuz? Etwas später ist jedenfalls eine zu sehen, auf der das Symbol eindeutig entfernt wurde...


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. September 2016)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Wo ist denn bei 46 Sekunden eine Armbinde, geschweige denn ein mit Hakenkreuz? Etwas später ist jedenfalls eine zu sehen, auf der das Symbol eindeutig entfernt wurde...


Bitte sehr: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Austrogamer (1. Oktober 2016)

Wollen wir mal hoffen daß Harrison Ford überhaupt noch so lang lebt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Oktober 2016)

Echt toll gemacht, da kann man nur sagen: Respekt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Oktober 2016)

Hätte voll Bock auf ein neues Indy Adventure


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Oktober 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hätte voll Bock auf ein neues Indy Adventure



Nicht nur du! Würde ich sofort kaufen


----------



## moeykaner (1. Oktober 2016)

*Doppelpost sry :/


----------



## moeykaner (1. Oktober 2016)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Wo ist denn bei 46 Sekunden eine Armbinde, geschweige denn ein mit Hakenkreuz? Etwas später ist jedenfalls eine zu sehen, auf der das Symbol eindeutig entfernt wurde...


Bei Sekunde 20 ist übrigens auch nochmal eins zusehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (1. Oktober 2016)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Bei Sekunde 20 ist übrigens auch nochmal eins zusehen.



Tatsächlich, wenn ich im richtigen Winkel (schräg oben) auf den Monitor gucke und sich keine Lampe darin spiegelt, kann ich es sogar erkennen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (1. Oktober 2016)

Nun wurde ja schon der Kristallschädel eher mit gemischter Begeisterung aufgenommen. Irgendwie kann ich mir nur schlecht vorstellen, was da 2019 auf uns zukommen soll...
In jedem Fall ist Harrison Ford ein toller Schauspieler.


----------

